# How 'bitchy' is bitchy?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie is a spayed female and I am not a breeder.

My husband always says jokingly to her. "There is a reason why they call you a "B****" and it is mostly with toys.

She wants ALL the toys. Brady could be happily chewing his bone, and she will bark until she gets it, even if she has two already with her. If he grabs a ball, after that now she wants the ball. When she wants to play, she will shove whatever toys in his mouth to play with her NOW.

It is not unusual for her to be hoarding three toys at once.

Other than entertainment she gives us, she is sweet. We are currently pet sitting a cocker spaniel, and she is being bossy with him when she wants to be, but then when she is ready to play it is all fun and games.

When dogs play with her outside, it is all fun and games.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

My males do that too... it's more of a general dog behavior. In many ( most?) canids, "If I have it, it's mine" and it's inappropriate for others to take the item. Something to think about if it bothers you (sounds like it does!): Be sure she's only around dogs who will respond to her "stay away signals". Rude dogs who don't understand or respond will increase the intensity of her response and teach her that other dogs ARE a threat. Well mannered dogs will teach her to maintain/tone down her response.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if I'm going to be much help either. Mac is not a dominant bitch, and neither was her late aunt, Alli, who was intact most of her life, who I also owned. Although my first golden, Jake, had a big personality, to be honest, he wasn't dominant either. 

But I am constantly on guard when we're at places where there are other dogs and/bitches--and I am especially careful of other bitches because I have heard that although two dogs will fight and then live to fight another day, two bitches will fight to the death--don't know if that is true or not, but I wouldn't ever want to find out!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Part of me thinks it really is within the realm of normal dog behavior but I am still not happy about it. Scout is absolutely stuck on having her way sometimes and she is a very pushy little girl


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What I've noticed is that intact females tend to get VERY snarky right before they go into season. Even a normally submissive, docile girl can get pretty bitchy over small things.
Is she due to come in season soon?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> What I've noticed is that intact females tend to get VERY snarky right before they go into season. Even a normally submissive, docile girl can get pretty bitchy over small things.
> Is she due to come in season soon?


Barb she came in for the first time around early March so I suspect the earliest she would come back in would be six months--so September. We're holding out for 9 months at least though :crossfing 

Her mom cycled less than six months after having Scout's litter and I am hoping that is more due to having a recent litter and being older but I don't know!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh well, guess she's just being a teenager then


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Scout sounds a LOT like Morgan. Morgan is very BITCHY. She is the boss and lets everyone know it. She bosses the boys around and always has her "flag" waving. She's submissive to me and my DH, but no one else. She takes toys, sticks, and what ever else the other dogs have if she wants it. They usually let her have it. The she taunts them with it, but dropping it near them sticking her butt in the air flag waving and waits for a reaction. If she doesn't get one she barks at them. Or picks up the object throws it in the air and leaves it until they try to pick it up and then runs to get it before they do. She's also super smart which doesn't help matters. She wants to please, but she can be very stubborn. Little Miss Independent.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

The Trio said:


> Scout sounds a LOT like Morgan. Morgan is very BITCHY. She is the boss and lets everyone know it. She bosses the boys around and always has her "flag" waving. She's submissive to me and my DH, but no one else. She takes toys, sticks, and what ever else the other dogs have if she wants it. They usually let her have it. The she taunts them with it, but dropping it near them sticking her butt in the air flag waving and waits for a reaction. If she doesn't get one she barks at them. Or picks up the object throws it in the air and leaves it until they try to pick it up and then runs to get it before they do. She's also super smart which doesn't help matters. She wants to please, but she can be very stubborn. Little Miss Independent.


Wow. Yeah sounds similar to Scout (except I haven't seen her take toys away a dog already has, but I am a one dog household). Smart as a whip but not necessarily a good thing! Is Morgan spayed? I am trying to decide how serious I should take this bossiness. Obviously, dogs have a social pecking order but I am still not happy about her behavior and I am going to work on teaching her that toys belong to ME not her.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Pretty normal, my guys have it worked out and aren't a problem now, but they all went through the 'I own the world' stage. I'd give them bones outside, and give extra (so six or seven bones for three dogs) and she'd go after ALL of them. But she soon learned that if she acted up she'd just get put back into her crate with ONE bone and not be outside with a whole pile of them, and got over herself and isn't as bad. 

With strange dogs totally different story - she's not into sharing so much but doesn't usually get into trouble.

She was very grumpy the first time she came into season though. I let everyone out for a bathroom break, Ticket must have looked at her (how DARE he) because she quickly pinned him in the corner and was telling him off big time! I just kept them separated after that and he never complained at all about that and hasn't really since either - I think he's scared of her inner bitch!

Lana


----------

